# Tervigon/Harpy Conversion Ideas



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

So I've been debating how to convert a Tervigon and possibly a Harpy for my Tyranids. When I think of the Tervigon I kind of picture something resembling Corpsers from Gears of War, so I figure a Carnifex would be the best conversion for this, just mess with the head a bit and add a big ol' eggsack. I'll have to brush up on some tutorials with green stuff for that. As for the Harpy, I saw someone use part of a Tyrant and some sort of long outstretched tail that I liked.

I was wondering what ideas you guys have for these models, or ones you have used and constructed. Also, tips on green stuff welcome!

PS: Yes, I bought some Nids. No I didn't abandon my Wolves


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Tyranid player that won best painted at Gothcon where I played during the easter holidays had this Harpy in his army:








Before questions arrive: He played the Barbed Hierodul(or whatever they are called) as a Tyrannofex 

I think those wings are from LOTR at least, and probably the tail too. The new plastic Nazgul would probably be a solid base idea for a Harpy


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> I think those wings are from LOTR at least, and probably the tail too. The new plastic Nazgul would probably be a solid base idea for a Harpy


Yeah, LOTR Balrog Wings. Very popular for winged nids conversions. The Nazgul model is cool, but it looks a bit too reptilian for a nids thing - it'd need a lot of conversion to look right I think.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Carnifex body. Trim off the spires. Use the trygon tail shortened as the harpy`s tail. Balrog wings are fine, I used HE dragon wings for the sake of convenience. Carnifexes head with an added crest, easy enough.

With the leftover trygon torso and Fex legs, you have the basis for a tervi or Tfex. easy. I`d post pictures of my own but they`re not painted yet. (and I don`t have a good enough camera)


----------

